# Need help with Spartan 300



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Storytime. 

Earlier this week I thought it was sounding different but acted normal. I figured it might be the brushes, I replaced them about 3 years ago and planned on checking it out this weekend. 

Today I cabled a main line as a prevent, perfectly fine. Later on I had a duplex main line that for some reason I have to cable once a month. Once in awhile I get some root hair, but mostly sewer mice.

When I got there I looked in the outside clean out, dry. The tenant had just got home from work and the neighbors weren’t home. Her shower was holding, but the stool had emptied. I figured maybe the shower just needed to be plunged so I ran the outside clean out. Line is only 25’ long! So what the heck, right? Machine acted normal. 

Grabbed my plunger and headed inside. Plunged the heck out of it, no luck. Flushed the stool, backed right up. So I plugged the shower drain, pulled the stool and brought the 300 inside. 

Ran fine for a minute, enough to get to the blockage then it said it was done. It would still spin, just very slowly. Tried to punch a hole with my 100, not ideal and a bit risky, but worth a shot. Still backed up.

My guess is the gear box is shot. Tomorrow I’m going to see if I can Frankenstein it together with my spare parts machines. It’s the old style. If I can’t fix it I’ll have to order this. http://www.spartantool.com/products/pm-motor-w-gear-box-300

Now what I don’t know is if this new style will work on the old frame and drum. I don’t want to pester my rep on a Friday or on the weekend, so I figured I’d bug you guys. Really don’t want to invest in a new machine quite yet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Take pictures of your machine to see what it looks like. Check the brushes again, they might be worn. Check the rotor if they are still intact and clean the dust out.

Would be a good time to do a tune up and clean the insides, remove the brush dust.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looking at the motor in your link, if you pull the 4 allen screws and disassemble be careful as there might have springs latched to the core.

Ask me how I know when I dissembled my winch motor!

Check the wire connections and ground to see if the contacts are good and not corroded or dirty.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I use to rewind three phase motors. Rewound and repaired a few a few single phase motors, but don’t have as much experience. The noise a Spartan makes comes from the gearbox. I think I have three extras. One I know for sure is bad. Planning on using using that one as a example. Hopefully between all four I can make one.

If not I found this on Craigslist. Might make a good backup or temporary machine. I’ve always wanted to try a k6200 before buying new.https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/tls/d/ridgid-k6200-drum-machine/6653731290.html

Unless I can chew him down, $850 is better than $2800.

To me around here I feel showing up with anything short of 100’ in your machine is an insult to the customer. The biggest issue I have with the 300 is in order to put 100’ in the drum is to buy their .55 cable which is about $500 for 100’. The k6200 will fit 100’ of 5/8”, and from the sound of it has a similar footprint.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ah man, why do you guys down south get all the good deals! I'm envious! It would of been sold the second I would of seen it. I would of offered more than asking price just to get it. That's how rare stuff is here.

for 850$ I can get a small fry and hamburger at McD


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry bro, I wish I could help. But you’re my go to guy for Spartan questions. 

I still haven’t used my 300


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Ah man, why do you guys down south get all the good deals! I'm envious! It would of been sold the second I would of seen it. I would of offered more than asking price just to get it. That's how rare stuff is here.
> 
> for 850$ I can get a small fry and hamburger at McD


Check this out 
https://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/spartan-300-a-75889/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Check this out
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/spartan-300-a-75889/


Lol! I forgot about that!

Still haven’t used it?!!! When I was in San Diego that was everyday job!

You still stole it! Back in ‘02 I was charging a min of $350. One job and it’s paid for.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Lol! I forgot about that!
> 
> Still haven’t used it?!!! When I was in San Diego that was everyday job!
> 
> You still stole it! Back in ‘02 I was charging a min of $350. One job and it’s paid for.


 I don’t get many mainline calls maybe because I do heating and air also people don’t think I “roto rooter” drains also. 

When I do get mainline calls I’m usually so booked and can’t get to them quick enough. A mainline has to be done instantly because customers can’t wait.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I don’t get many mainline calls maybe because I do heating and air also people don’t think I “roto rooter” drains also.
> 
> When I do get mainline calls I’m usually so booked and can’t get to them quick enough. A mainline has to be done instantly because customers can’t wait.


I get those too. Not just with HO’s but PMC’s. 

Today I was referred by a drain cleaning buddy here, had his kids for the weekend. Main line. HO had to leave by 5:30, couldn’t get there till 6:30. Called RR, but said if she didn’t like them she’d call me back on Monday. Perfect timing for my machine to go down!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I think it's time for you to have a back up machine. Don't you have like 2 or 3 spare 300 you can fix?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have back ups for all my tools just in case....depending on what the job is ill throw the backup on the truck, ex. if im running gas line ill have 2 threading machines on board...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://drainbrain.com/en/products/speedrooter-xl/


I reccomend general machines. They take standard motors, pulleys, and belts. They are easy to fix/rebuild.


I have the 92. Not sure what the difference is between the 92 and the xl, I think it's just the motor is bigger.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Yesterday I pulled a couple of stringed feminine hygiene products, some wet wipes, stretchy underpant leggings, and a non slip sock from a 4" cast iron line in a nursing home.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Call AJ Coleman and talk to Marv. He'll know what to do about the 300


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I get those too. Not just with HO’s but PMC’s.
> 
> Today I was referred by a drain cleaning buddy here, had his kids for the weekend. Main line. HO had to leave by 5:30, couldn’t get there till 6:30. Called RR, but said if she didn’t like them she’d call me back on Monday. Perfect timing for my machine to go down!


She called me back this morning. RR got her open, but just punched a hole. Said lots of roots and $1200 to make it right after already charging $300.

Told her no matter what, I can get to her Monday, even if I have to borrow a machine from my buddy. Hopefully I can buy that k6200 tomorrow. By the time I can get to her, she’ll be at work. I’ve never met her, only two phone calls. She’s either going to leave her door unlocked or hide a key. She was not impressed with RR, but already trusts me alone in her home.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> https://drainbrain.com/en/products/speedrooter-xl/
> 
> 
> I reccomend general machines. They take standard motors, pulleys, and belts. They are easy to fix/rebuild.
> ...


I’ve wheeled around a 92 at the supply house a few times. That fcker is heavy! Seems well built, but at 40... need to conserve my body as much as I can. 

I already hurt every day.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have back ups for all my tools just in case....depending on what the job is ill throw the backup on the truck, ex. if im running gas line ill have 2 threading machines on board...


I had a brand new k750 as backup, but sold it figuring I’d build a 300 out of 4 machines. Then I got busy. Family first, business second, then rest. Little rest over the past three years other than vacation... and most vacations are go go go.

I agree. I love to have backups for everything. My saying is, I’d rather have more than I need, than not enough.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I agree. I love to have backups for everything. My saying is, I’d rather have more than I need, than not enough.



didnt your wife say that????:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> didnt your wife say that????:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


When did you get her number?!?!! Lol

Well it looks like the clutch was slipping. Totally my fault. The part of the autofeed that keeps the drum in place backed off and destroyed my last clutch. Didn’t realize that until I grabbed an extra from the parts pile and that acted up too. Thought I was good, but the clutch I grabbed wasn’t tight. Had to use the tourch to unlock the retaining nut. Up and running, but the clutch needs to be replaced. I can get away with the one I have until my order comes in.

Still interested in that k6200, if anything a backup. Guy won’t meet till Monday at 6:30am. He’s about an hour away and I have to be to my Master by 8. Might work. Trying to get him to meet me at 6.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Still interested in that k6200, if anything a backup. Guy won’t meet till Monday at 6:30am. He’s about an hour away and I have to be to my Master by 8. Might work. Trying to get him to meet me at 6.



Tell the master to wait! You better get it first or I'm driving down south west to get it! It's only a 9 hour drive! :wink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Tell the master to wait! You better get it first or I'm driving down south west to get it! It's only a 9 hour drive! :wink:


Texting with the seller, he’s willing to meet me at his shop at 6am Monday morning. Says he has a clean out for me to test it out. I’ll have to leave here by 4:45 to be safe.

Going to be a long Monday!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Going to be a long Monday!


Yes but a fun one! 

I'm having a fun time too. Yesterday the camera was in Hong Kong, China and this afternoon it arrived in Cincinnati! I opted to be notified on my cell in text messages every step of the way. This is useful as I'm sure DHL will AGAIN leave the package on the front door step even though they need a signature and duty fees payment.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Tell the master to wait! You better get it first or I'm driving down south west to get it! It's only a 9 hour drive! :wink:


What State is closest to you? I believe you need a passport now to cross. Might be a good idea to monitor Craigslist for deals. Drive your work van, claim nothing, you have nothing new on your van, just went to lunch with OpenSights because he was on vacation out that way.:wink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yes but a fun one!
> 
> I'm having a fun time too. Yesterday the camera was in Hong Kong, China and this afternoon it arrived in Cincinnati! I opted to be notified on my cell in text messages every step of the way. This is useful as I'm sure DHL will AGAIN leave the package on the front door step even though they need a signature and duty fees payment.


I’m curious to know how it performs! Hoping for the best! Remember, go easy, never force it!

Me, I take risks. I’ll chase my cable with my camera and bump my machine while watching the cutter cut root balls. I charge for it, never an issue.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> What State is closest to you? I believe you need a passport now to cross. Might be a good idea to monitor Craigslist for deals. Drive your work van, claim nothing, you have nothing new on your van, just went to lunch with OpenSights because he was on vacation out that way.:wink:




Yep we need passports now. I used to cross just with my driver's licence. I purchased a 10 year passport as they are not easy to get., easier now but when I was a teen you really needed like a personal doctor or lawyer that you knew who could vouch for you. Who the heck has a family doctor nowadays!?? (finally got one after 20 years(6 official))

I drove once with a tool box to repair my truck if I broke down, the US border officer almost turned me away and he was furious and had his hand on his gun ready to pull it out. He said I was going to work illegally and if he caught me again I would go to _____he left it blank. Seriously!

I'd have to go with my daily driver without a tool box unless I get an officer who is reasonable. My 4runner is 20 years old with 365 000kms!

Closest state is New York and maybe Vermont. Yes mister officer I'm going to lunch 9 hours away and I'll be right back! :vs_whistle::biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yep we need passports now. I used to cross just with my driver's licence. I purchased a 10 year passport as they are not easy to get., easier now but when I was a teen you really needed like a personal doctor or lawyer that you knew who could vouch for you. Who the heck has a family doctor nowadays!?? (finally got one after 20 years(6 official))
> 
> I drove once with a tool box to repair my truck if I broke down, the US border officer almost turned me away and he was furious and had his hand on his gun ready to pull it out. He said I was going to work illegally and if he caught me again I would go to _____he left it blank. Seriously!
> 
> ...


Yet we have a political battle going on at our southern boarder! Maybe the cop didn’t like Frogs?:vs_whistle:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I’m curious to know how it performs! Hoping for the best! Remember, go easy, never force it!
> 
> Me, I take risks. I’ll chase my cable with my camera and bump my machine while watching the cutter cut root balls. I charge for it, never an issue.


Hopefully I' will be able to use it for real. It will only be used for installing BWV if nothing else evolves. I did get another call this week where they wanted their french drain connected to a non existent sump pit instead of going to the combined sewer. That is major work and I'm not sure if I can tackle that much unless they hire someone to break the concrete and dig.

I was thinking charging my hourly to camera their pipes plus a cam fee. I don't want to flat rate into the unknown. They will probably gasp with a bill of 560$ for 1.5 hour of use. (It's what I presume how long it'll take anyway).


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Yet we have a political battle going on at our southern boarder! Maybe the cop didn’t like Frogs?:vs_whistle:


That's very probable and I was in my 20's with an offroad desert camo painted 4runner!:devil3:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> That's very probable and I was in my 20's with an offroad desert camo painted 4runner!:devil3:


I would’ve turned your azz away too! Lol!

Tell you what, I miss my ‘91 4Runner! 4x4 stick, hail damage, starting to rust out, but the thing was awesome in the snow! 219k miles and the engine said it had enough. Only paid $1500 for it and lasted two years. I think I miss rolling all five windows down the most.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Too bad I don't have pictures handy. I had many where you could remove the top. That was awesome to drive and show off downtown coming back from a trail run all muddy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine didn’t have the removable top, growing my mom had an ‘87? That did. She also had a land cruiser once. Loved them both.

She sold the land cruiser to a former employee telling him he needed to fix the drive shaft. He didn’t and wound up dead driving it. He was an oddball anyway. The kind that needs to be removed from the gene pool.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Yet we have a political battle going on at our southern boarder! Maybe the cop didn’t like Frogs?:vs_whistle:


I just read that we are having a lot of our Illegals going North to Canada,
because of our GREAT PRESIDENT !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I just read that we are having a lot of our Illegals going North to Canada,
> because of our GREAT PRESIDENT !


The whole world is in chaos! Have you seen what’s happening in Europe? They’re under siege! Canada, the place where a stranger will offer you a free Tim Horton’s doughnut if he bumps into you has had terrorist attacks. Terrorist training kids for school shootings in NM being set free with a dead kid on the property.

Without turning this political, I don’t like Trump as a person, but he’s doing exactly what he said and exactly what I want him to do.

I’m 40. The last potus that I remember doing that was Reagan, but that was so long ago and I was young so I can’t say for certain.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I just read that we are having a lot of our Illegals going North to Canada,
> because of our GREAT PRESIDENT !


 well the prime minister of canada welcomes them with open arms, till he has to start paying for them...:vs_laughs no givebacks once they cross dont let them back here...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I just read that we are having a lot of our Illegals going North to Canada,
> because of our GREAT PRESIDENT !


Yes I know and our Prime Minister is welcoming them with open arms! What I don't like about it is that once again they will get everything free. A few months ago they set up camps for them. Probably by now they have a new car and new house, all paid of course.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well the prime minister of canada welcomes them with open arms, till he has to start paying for them...:vs_laughs no givebacks once they cross dont let them back here...


Damn we used the same words!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

maybe its time for you to move south across the boarder and keep more of what you make...isnt your income tax up around 60% by the time you get done with all the add on taxes and fees..and dont forget public free health care that will kill you...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> maybe its time for you to move south across the boarder and keep more of what you make...isnt your income tax up around 60% by the time you get done with all the add on taxes and fees..and dont forget public free health care that will kill you...


It would be hard to explain everything to get a good idea but here's a few examples.

In this province, 2 taxes on goods and services totaling near 15%

When I used to work as an employee plumber. 55-60% my paycheck was gone to various taxes, old age pension, women's leave when they get pregnant!!!!!!!, construction commision etc etc.

So the wage was around 38$/hr x 40hr = 1520$
When you got your paycheck you had 720$ left over after everything.
You did get 13% vacation pay twice a year depending on how many hours you worked.

All other jobs other than construction they deducted only a few things totaling between 20-35% depending how much you made in a year.

Now that I'm on my own I don't have to pay and grease everyone's greedy hands. However, no pension, no insurance if I get an accident, no dental insurance, no employment insurance. I will end up paying 20-35% income tax at the end of the year.

So after paying the mortgage and food all the money I make goes to the bank because I will need it when $hit happens and when I get old.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> It would be hard to explain everything to get a good idea but here's a few examples.
> 
> In this province, 2 taxes on goods and services totaling near 15%
> 
> ...



start buying stocks and get into mutual funds, do you have any tax free funds or IRA type investments in your country?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> start buying stocks and get into mutual funds, do you have any tax free funds or IRA type investments in your country?


I'd have to ask around, It's an unknown for me. I was thinking though to try and pay the house first, that way I would save I don't know how many 10's of thousands of dollars I'd save by not paying mortage interest.

Would that be a good option?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> What would be a good option?


Fixed it for ya.

Move south. The US isn’t a perfect country, but plenty of work. Pick a state and call them to see about transferring your license. Probably will have to take the test. Order the code book and study.

We need more plumbers!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'd have to ask around, It's an unknown for me. I was thinking though to try and pay the house first, that way I would save I don't know how many 10's of thousands of dollars I'd save by not paying mortage interest.
> 
> Would that be a good option?


NO!!!! whats the interest rate on your mortgage? alot less im guessing than what you can get from a good mutual fund or stock that pays dividends, the biggest misconception is pay the house off then save, liquid investments are worth much more than equity in a house...investments build money and work for you , a house doesnt.....start with $50.00 a week or a month and build from there, once you get into a savings mode , make it a bill you have to pay each week or month just like the electric or phone, otherwise you will never save money..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> maybe its time for you to move south across the boarder and keep more of what you make...isnt your income tax up around 60% by the time you get done with all the add on taxes and fees..and dont forget public free health care that will kill you...


 https://www.investopedia.com/financ...ans-really-pay-more-taxes-than-americans.aspx


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have to ask around, It's an unknown for me. I was thinking though to try and pay the house first, that way I would save I don't know how many 10's of thousands of dollars I'd save by not paying mortage interest.
> ...



Your Speaking the truth here brother.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

On that subject...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> NO!!!! whats the interest rate on your mortgage? alot less im guessing than what you can get from a good mutual fund or stock that pays dividends, the biggest misconception is pay the house off then save, liquid investments are worth much more than equity in a house...investments build money and work for you , a house doesnt.....start with $50.00 a week or a month and build from there, once you get into a savings mode , make it a bill you have to pay each week or month just like the electric or phone, otherwise you will never save money..


I'm going to partially disagree with this.

The sanctity of having your home paid for can be a blessing.
I watched huge areas of homes foreclose for so many reasons 
in my area. (I bought a few)

Job loss - from health issues - poor economy - foolish investments -
paying to much for a home without enough income - using your home's equity as a ATM machine.

To me the idea of my home paid for is comforting. I live below my means and am frugal with my spending.

If you have high interest payments (credit cards) pay them off first.
Investing in the stock market is inviting as it skyrockets up.

But what goes up .......... 

I invest in properties and try to pay cash.
Were all handy here!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Having paid cash for my house has been a blessing. Utilities and tax is all I have to worry about household wise.

I do need to start investing more, hard while my business is still young.

One thing I’ve learned is to never be a landlord again.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> One thing I’ve learned is to never be a landlord again.



I can't speak from experience but as an oxymoron : If you are a good landlord everything is going to go bad. If you are a slumlord you are swimming in gravy.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I can't speak from experience but as an oxymoron : If you are a good landlord everything is going to go bad. If you are a slumlord you are swimming in gravy.



I have rental properties, proper screening of your tenants is mandatory, but if your living pay check to pay check without a BIG buffer in savings .dont do it.. and you need to be a cold hearted ba$tard, just like running your own business to make the hard decisions so you stay profitable..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Property manager has been harassed by the tenants and in turn has been harassing me all weekend.

I flat out told him that I have parts on order for my machine that won’t be here till Tuesday and can’t go buy this other machine until the butt crack of dawn tomorrow. If he really wants it done now, he needs to call the big guys and pay the big bucks.

I’m not renting a POS machine from homesh*thole! Been down that road before!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> I'm going to partially disagree with this.
> 
> The sanctity of having your home paid for can be a blessing.
> I watched huge areas of homes foreclose for so many reasons
> ...


ill have to re disagree with you..LOL...if you cant afford a house and many that buy one cant, but the broker plays games with the $$ and gets you a mortgage and then its down hill and your always behind the 8ball...having money in savings is much better than a paid off house, if you need money for emergencies you have it, or if you need to buy something..what do you do cut a room off your house to trade, go get a loan against the house?, maybe if you know 110% that is the house you are going to die in paying it off matters, otherwise you hope it goes up in value to have some equity in it to sell, then you have brokers fees to pay, and taxes on what you arent exempt from..I know what my mortgage payments are till the end barring increase in taxes, but that goes back to if you cant afford a house dont do it..rent...several of the reasons you list are people that have crap financial ability..the rest is bad luck, but with proper savings it would not be a big deal, we will die with dept of some kind, but if you manage and use it to your advantage for tax write offs it works for you, but if you have tons of extra $$ then by all means pay off the house, but if your young and trying to build up a retirement portfolio then NO its not the best route to go..as far as stocks go you dont loose anything unless you sell the stock, invest in quality stocks that pay a good dividend and you will do fine, my account goes up and down as the market goes but in time I have alot more than I started with, not including new purchases along the way...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Property manager has been harassed by the tenants and in turn has been harassing me all weekend.
> 
> I flat out told him that I have parts on order for my machine that won’t be here till Tuesday and can’t go buy this other machine until the butt crack of dawn tomorrow. If he really wants it done now, he needs to call the big guys and pay the big bucks.
> 
> I’m not renting a POS machine from homesh*thole! Been down that road before!


It's funny how you complain of having too much work while I'm complaining I don't have enough. :wink::wink:

I did pretty good this week so I'm not complaining. AND I have 2 mini jobs reserved for this week coming up. I met a pipe fitter I know yesterday and he's been out of work for 6 months. The down turn has been lasting 5 years now for everyone. I'm so glad I jumped ship, started in a niche market and finally being able to put food on the table.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ill have to re disagree with you..LOL...if you cant afford a house and many that buy one cant, but the broker plays games with the $$ and gets you a mortgage and then its down hill and your always behind the 8ball...having money in savings is much better than a paid off house, if you need money for emergencies you have it, or if you need to buy something..what do you do cut a room off your house to trade, go get a loan against the house?, maybe if you know 110% that is the house you are going to die in paying it off matters, otherwise you hope it goes up in value to have some equity in it to sell, then you have brokers fees to pay, and taxes on what you arent exempt from..I know what my mortgage payments are till the end barring increase in taxes, but that goes back to if you cant afford a house dont do it..rent...several of the reasons you list are people that have crap financial ability..the rest is bad luck, but with proper savings it would not be a big deal, we will die with dept of some kind, but if you manage and use it to your advantage for tax write offs it works for you, but if you have tons of extra $$ then by all means pay off the house, but if your young and trying to build up a retirement portfolio then NO its not the best route to go.*.as far as stocks go you dont loose anything unless you sell the stock,* invest in quality stocks that pay a good dividend and you will do fine, my account goes up and down as the market goes but in time I have alot more than I started with, not including new purchases along the way...



I can name a few Blue chippers that went into the trash heap. 
GM for one, Owens Corning, (lost a few on that one) and the list goes on.

The market historically is a gamble but in general the buy and 
hold concept works. 

The key is diversity. 

I just happened to make most of my money buying and fixing up homes while I live in them. 

Homesteading for three years gets you no capitol gains tax.

None of us are MBA's so if you want advice seek it from qualified professionals.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixitright said:


> I can name a few Blue chippers that went into the trash heap.
> GM for one, Owens Corning, (lost a few on that one) and the list goes on.
> 
> The market historically is a gamble but in general the buy and
> ...



I agree real estate can make you good money, and as far as stocks going south, I dont advise getting into it by your own unless you have some knowledge and follow them to get rid of before they tank or blindly trust some ding dong at the brokerage firm buying stocks for you..


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I agree real estate can make you good money, and as far as stocks going south, I dont advise getting into it by your own unless you have some knowledge and follow them to get rid of before they tank or blindly trust some ding dong at the brokerage firm buying stocks for you..



And now, back to Spartan 300 talk!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Left this morning at 4:45 to go pick up the k6200.

I’m not very impressed with it. Much larger and heavier than I expected. I knew it was going to heavier than the 300, but damn! I’m not sure if it’s working right. The drum really slows down when you build tension. However, it was strong enough to battle a break or misalignment or something and bend my cutter. LL didn’t want to video yet.

When I was there Friday I put a spanner plug in the stool flange and plugged the shower drain with a rag. The neighbors kept using water and the pressure was enough to blow the plug right out of the flange. There was about an inch of sewage in her bathroom, and hallway and was leaching intro her bedroom and living room. Poor girl had to get a hotel this weekend.

I tried getting the landlord to call someone else to cable it over the weekend, but he wanted to wait for me. Two more jobs and the machine will pay for itself.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

More pics please! It should weigh more than the 300 and stronger? It's supposed to do bigger lines. 4-6"


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> More pics please! It should weigh more than the 300 and stronger? It's supposed to do bigger lines. 4-6"


I’ll take some more tomorrow. It torques much slower than the 300. I just got to thinking about the barrel slowing down while torquing might be a safety feature. Pulling it up a stairs is like hauling a 1/3rd full 40 gallon heater up the stairs.

I’m pushing 17 hours awake and doing stuff. Don’t think I’ll have a problem sleeping! Good news is I only have two jobs (as of now...) cable/video and a “I don’t know what I’m getting into “ job.

K6200 might be paid off by tomorrow!:biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Never go off a manufacturer’s capable pipe diameter! You can get yourself in a world of hurt.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you don't like the machine I may buy it!


----------

